# Maximus VI Gene with internal Wifi card



## Steff345 (Feb 15, 2014)

hi guys,,

im looking at getting the Asus maximus vi Gene for a new build, and was wondering about the possibility of hooking up a mPCIe wireless card that I have from an old laptop to the mPCIe riser card thingy that the board comes with. Initial googling says that it will work but just want to run it through you guys as well just to confirm:

the model of the wireless card is Atheros ATH-AR5B95. Pic:











Also, providing that this works, another idea that Im having is to install the wifi antenna inside the case rather than having antennas sticking out of the case (its a 350D btw). I dug these internal antennas out of an old router, but would these work?






the connectors on these internal antennae fit (male) exactly onto those of the mPCIe card (female, see above)

thanks in advance


----------



## Steff345 (Feb 17, 2014)

any ideas about this, anyone?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 17, 2014)

Look I'm no expert, but since the real experts are late to the party let me get started with : the case would likely dull the signal somewhat as they are sort of intentionally designed to block RF to reduce interference - not saying it wouldn't work - but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work GREAT if the antennae where inside the case.

Honestly you may be better off with a slimline WiFi dongle in one of the many many rear USB ports. (Signal wise at  least) - unless you want to extend those signal wires...


----------



## McSteel (Feb 17, 2014)

The WiFi card will work, though I don't know how well a half-height one will be held inside the motherboard's adapter/mount point.
Those antennae are 1 dBi, and when you put them in the Faraday cage that is your Obsidian 350D (as stated by BazookaJoe), they won't do much of anything.

You could use a cable such as this one, and maybe find a bracket by taking a dead PCI/PCI-E WiFi card and pulling the bracket off, or perhaps from one of these, to mount your antenna connectors on. Then get some stylized discreet-looking antennae and you're golden. Yes, a bit of work and money, but if you want both form and function, expect it to cost you


----------



## Steff345 (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for your replies - the half-height card being retained in the adapter was another of my concerns as the asus videos always shows a full-height one being attached to the retention brackets of the riser card.

considering all of these, I think the best solution would be to plug in a usb wifi stick I guess as both of you pointed out. I was thinking of going with this once, since its a nano-plug and would be hardly noticeable -
http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/products/Technology/Networking/Wireless-USB-Adapters/NGWNA1000M


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2014)

You would be better off using an extension USB with that and putting it away from the case, as the case would still block the signal to your router. 

Or getting something more higher powered.


----------



## Steff345 (Feb 17, 2014)

I dont really get what you mean here - do you have any examples of usb sticks that I should look out for? links from officeworks or PCCG if possible?


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2014)

You might be fine with the one you linked, however using a USB extension cable will help further if you are ok with your choice.

The adapter I use is an Amped Wireless ACA1 802.11ac USB 3.0 adapter. It comes on an extension cable and has awesome range. However they don't have a distributor in Australia, so Mussels would then chime in an recommend TP-Link. LOL.


----------



## Steff345 (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks for all your replies - just to confirm once again - how would something like this fare? im not really conversed with this kind of stuff

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200_328&products_id=21211


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2014)

Steff345 said:


> I dont really get what you mean here - do you have any examples of usb sticks that I should look out for? links from officeworks or PCCG if possible?



since you're aussie, i got you covered

http://www.centrecom.com.au/tp-link-tl-wn722n-150mbps-high-gain-wireless-usb-adapter


150Mb, long range wifi adaptor. i have the model without the external aerial and it works well enough 3 rooms from the router - this will do even better.

if you want 5GHz or 300Mb+ you'll have to find another adaptor, but its a nice 'works for 99% of people' adaptor.

i also have a 5Ghz one with shorter range but higher speed, and i run a 3 meter USB extension cord outside my room to boost the signal. will post image of how i have it mounted in a door frame.

edit:


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 18, 2014)

This is an example of an* extended range USB WiFi device* - there are many models - this is just one example.

Some people may also want to use *a USB Extension cable* to move the WiFi device further away from the metal of the case - In particularly large homes - or buildings constructed of very dense materials the WiFi signal can be a little feint and  an extension cable can be useful for moving the USB WiFi device away from the case, or simply to position it as to receive a feint signal, however for the very large majority of average size homes (globally speaking) this is usually not necessary.

Basically unless you have a valid reason to believe that your WiFi signal from your router may be problematic (you are quite far from your router - or your environment may be problematic (Heavy Concrete  / Steel / other electronic devices that you expect ti interfere) )- there is no real need for these.

If all you want it for is regular old internet and WiFi printing and such a standard nano WiFi USB device will work just fine - and IF you have signal problems you may then perhaps try an extension cable or further measures.

There are MILLIONS of people all over the world using a stock standard nano receiver plugged in the back of their case with no problems at all.

*EDIT : *MUSS posted a good example too, and it also reminded me another use for the usb extension cable in the case of a device as long as that one is to provide a little protection for your actual USB port - a very long device such as that or a card reader that sticks out directly from a port may potentially take an impact down the line damaging both devices - where as using a short extension cable would give you more play - and flexibility in placing the device - again assuming you are not using a nano receiver.


----------



## Steff345 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> since you're aussie, i got you covered
> 
> http://www.centrecom.com.au/tp-link-tl-wn722n-150mbps-high-gain-wireless-usb-adapter
> 
> ...



awesome - thanks for that mate - i'll pick one up from Centrecom 



BazookaJoe said:


> Basically unless you have a valid reason to believe that your WiFi signal from your router may be problematic (you are quite far from your router - or your environment may be problematic (Heavy Concrete  / Steel / other electronic devices that you expect ti interfere) )- there is no real need for these.
> 
> If all you want it for is regular old internet and WiFi printing and such a standard nano WiFi USB device will work just fine - and IF you have signal problems you may then perhaps try an extension cable or further measures.
> 
> ...



in my case, Im not too far away from the router (around 20m) and there's only 2 plasterboard walls in between so I guess it should not cause much interference with the signal


----------



## Vario (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a wireless antenna mounted inside my Elite 120, no problems with signal anywhere in the house.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 20, 2014)

It's got just enough plastic to break the cage...


----------

